# Mixing Ferts



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I currently use the Seachem line of fertilizers and was wondering if I could mix them, say NPK, in a smaller container of water before adding to the tank? Will mixing any of the ferts together change the chemical properties of the ferts, rendering them useless or make them less effective?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

You can't mix the micro and macro's (regular flourish and Excel) together but I don't
think you would hurt anything by adding the Iron and others together.

But if your wanting to do that it would be better and cheaper to by dry ferts and
mix ether the PPS-Pro or EI systems your self.

- Brad


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

You can mix macros together (NPK) just fine, but you cannot mix your micros with your macros.

It's the Iron & PO4 coming together that is the main problem, you cannot mix PO4 with anything containing Iron.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Say I wanted to mix dry ferts in a pump bottle, would I be able to mix all the NPK ferts then add the water and have it sit around until the bottle is used up? Could the same work for Micros and Iron as well?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Basically, yes. One does need to concern themselves with biological activity in the solutions, RO/DI water or distilled should be used. I prefer to heat the water first to help ensure it's not harboring any organisms.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

If distilled water were to be used, would it then be feasible to mix NPK dry ferts and keep them for an extended period in a bottle without loss of potency?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I keep my macro solution for about 6-8 weeks, it's fine when prepared with clean water, at least from my experience.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

NPK fertilizers are inorganic salts. Adding those salts to water leaves the water with ions of potassium, nitrate, phosphate, which are not bio-degradable. It is the same as adding table salt to water - the water stays salty forever.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

That's a very good way of putting it in layman terms Hoppy. Could the same be said for micros and iron?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Trace elements are not always inorganic because they usually have chelators in with them. Organic substances are not nearly as stable as inorganic, and strong light does degrade at least some chelators. Iron has to be chelated to be effective as a water column fertilizer, so iron fertilizers aren't going to be very stable as a rule.


----------

